# Essure



## cstoldt (Mar 20, 2012)

I need a CPT code to bill for Essure. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## andyrobin (Mar 20, 2012)

Done hysteroscopically, right? 58565.

Robin King, CPC


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 20, 2012)

http://essuremd.com/Portals/essuremd/PDFs/CC-0933_07Jan11F_Essure_2011_Physician_Coding_Guide.pdf


----------



## kathy a (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree.If it is only placed in one tube make sure you append with a 52 modifier. This would be due to the other tube being blocked or not viable.


----------

